# Cat Sanctuary In Need!



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Hello! I'm a new around here, although I have been following the site for a while now. I just wanted to ask for your help with this dire situation. I am volunteering at the House of Mews, a no-kill, volunteer-run shelter, and learned that unless they can get people to adopt their cats or donate, they will have to close their doors. The owner is currently trying to sell her home just to keep the place open, but it might not be enough. 

You can read about it here and here. 

You can donate at their website: http://www.houseofmews.com/donate-house-mews

I know that this is a bit much, but every little bit helps. Even just spreading the word can help.

Thank you,

Brit T


----------

